# I need help with a horse renaissance costume!



## JDJumper

I have a horse fun show coming up... The theme is renaissance, I dont know how/what to do for a costume for the horse! I kinda like this costume









but I dont know how I would make it... I dont have a horse sheet or blanket and nor do I wish to buy one. Any cheap easy ways to make it? 
PLEASE HELP!!! If you have any other ideas other than the picture above ^ please tell me! I'm open to lots of ideas!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Suitability has a pattern for horse barding. (google suitability horse patterns). I sewed a costume just like that for my daughter's horse two years ago. It was easy (lots of straight lines) and I used "duck cloth". (heavy canvas fabric). It looked great (if I do say so myself).

If I can, I'll post pics later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDJumper

I think i found it...
is this what you're talking about?


----------



## vera

I wish I had some more pictures from the renaissance fairs when I was in southern France! They had some really neat costumes. Good luck!


----------



## JDJumper

I like that its really simple but i would have to shorten the blanket thing on the horse because we'd have to be able to canter and jump in the costume...


----------



## JDJumper

does anyone know of some free patterns? or have any patterns?


----------



## Copperhead

This was my costume:



















Handmade by my sister's mother inlaw. She cut out a shape from a horse blanket I had and sewed his costume, and also sewed my cape. There were tassles at the bottom of his costume.

You can get a cheap cooler and paste or pin on a design or something.


----------



## JDJumper

HorseMom1025 said:


> Suitability has a pattern for horse barding. (google suitability horse patterns). I sewed a costume just like that for my daughter's horse two years ago. It was easy (lots of straight lines) and I used "duck cloth". (heavy canvas fabric). It looked great (if I do say so myself).
> 
> If I can, I'll post pics later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


did your daughter ride the horse in the costume? if not do u think the horse would be able to jump, canter, possibly gallop in it?


----------



## JDJumper

Copperhead said:


> This was my costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade by my sister's mother inlaw. She cut out a shape from a horse blanket I had and sewed his costume, and also sewed my cape. There were tassles at the bottom of his costume.
> 
> You can get a cheap cooler and paste or pin on a design or something.


I rlly like yours did you ride in it? like cantering and stuff? because my horse needs to be able to canter and jump in it. and i rlly like urs cuz i was going to use purple and silver too for mine.


----------



## JDJumper

JDJumper said:


> I rlly like yours did you ride in it? like cantering and stuff? because my horse needs to be able to canter and jump in it. and i rlly like urs cuz i was going to use purple and silver too for mine.


ohh sorry now i see its green and purple it looked silver in the 1st picture.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

If you have limited sewing experience, you can simply throw an overlarge piece of medieval looking material over your saddleblanket; something that will go from withers to tail and halfway down the sides leaving the front open. You will be able to canter and jump in this.

Next, take some of the same material and make a long sleeve or tube to slide over each rein from bit to where your hands will go. If you have time to sew fringe on the bottom of the reins and blanket, it will show it off more.

Cover your breastplate the same way and it will match.

Make some tassles and attach them in various places where the bridle leather makes a cross, at the bottom of the bit, even some shorter ones across the browband.

Braid your horse's mane in that one, continuous braid all along his neck, weaving a matching colored fabric into it, but something that contrasts with the mane.

Take pictures and let us see what you come up with!


----------



## Copperhead

I rode in it, but it was mainly just walking. It was a costume contest so I rode into the arena, stood to be judged, and rode out.

I'm sure it would be appropriate to canter in if the front wasnt so long (for some reason the back was shorter than the front, but it worked and she didn't have direct measurements to work off of). I rode bareback as well. So if you need a saddle, you might want to try another design.


----------



## JDJumper

Copperhead said:


> I rode in it, but it was mainly just walking. It was a costume contest so I rode into the arena, stood to be judged, and rode out.
> 
> I'm sure it would be appropriate to canter in if the front wasnt so long (for some reason the back was shorter than the front, but it worked and she didn't have direct measurements to work off of). I rode bareback as well. So if you need a saddle, you might want to try another design.


yes thanks for the suggestions but a saddle is a must... i wish it were bareback!


----------



## JDJumper

Red Gate Farm said:


> If you have limited sewing experience, you can simply throw an overlarge piece of medieval looking material over your saddleblanket; something that will go from withers to tail and halfway down the sides leaving the front open. You will be able to canter and jump in this.
> 
> Next, take some of the same material and make a long sleeve or tube to slide over each rein from bit to where your hands will go. If you have time to sew fringe on the bottom of the reins and blanket, it will show it off more.
> 
> Cover your breastplate the same way and it will match.
> 
> Make some tassles and attach them in various places where the bridle leather makes a cross, at the bottom of the bit, even some shorter ones across the browband.
> 
> Braid your horse's mane in that one, continuous braid all along his neck, weaving a matching colored fabric into it, but something that contrasts with the mane.
> 
> Take pictures and let us see what you come up with!


I will try that but i dont have a breastplate/martingale... so i was gonna like make a sash type thing! im going to use purple and silver fabric the silver is just random fabric the purple im gonna take an old white bed sheet and dye it purple with tye dye. i will try and work something with all the ideas!


----------



## HorseMom1025

Here is my daughter's costume. She was the purple musketeer from Barbie and the three musketeers. I sewed her dress and cape as well.










Yes, she could canter in it...










Here is the design...pretty simple really. You just need to measure your horse. If you cannot sew, consider using stitch witch (iron activated hemming tape).










Here is another veiw. The Fleur de Lis was an iron on patch I found:


----------



## JDJumper

OMG! I love love love it! because those are practicly the colors i want to use! and i can tell from the picture your daughter could ride in it! Thank you SO SO SO much! and i think i have a patch like that... my brother is a boyscout thats why.


----------



## JDJumper

So, this is what i might do (its just a rough draft... i know its not a good drawing but whatever)The colors are probably gonna be purple and silver!


----------



## Britt

This was mine and my mare's halloween costume last year... she was a renaissance/carousel horse... or something, lol... I made her entire costume. 

Total cost: about 30$. 
Time spent making it: about one month (I took my time).

Materials: Tassels (for the bridle), three different colors sheets (thr red and pink and the blue), ribbons (the yellow on the bridle), and buttons (can't see them, but her costume buttoned together near the saddlepad).


She could also walk, trot, canter, and gallop while wearing the costume.


----------



## JDJumper

i like yours.... its really neat but i was looking to do something a little more simple and with just two colors... also I've been meaning to ask everyone who posted a pic of their costume... did u cut out an area where the girth/cinch would go through?


----------



## JDJumper

So i just bought a saddle pad for the show so if it shows or something it doesnt look too obvious here is what it is... any ideas of how i could maybe incorporate the saddle pad in the design?


----------



## JDJumper

sorry actually its this 1 
data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## JDJumper

urrrgh!data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## JDJumper

hope it worked this time :/


----------



## Bridgertrot

If you look at horsemoms design she has a hole to put the girth through. It's a nice touch too because it allows the sides to blow in the wind a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDJumper

Ok thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt

JDJumper said:


> i like yours.... its really neat but i was looking to do something a little more simple and with just two colors... also I've been meaning to ask everyone who posted a pic of their costume... did u cut out an area where the girth/cinch would go through?


Understandable. Lol, I try to outdo myself on my horsey costumes every year that I make costumes. :wink:

And yes, with any costume for my horses that is around the saddle area and hangs down, I cut out an area for the girth to go through.


----------



## HorseMom1025

Yes, I cut girth holes . Once your blanket is made, put it on your horse and put the saddle on. Then use chalk to mark the position of the girth hole.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDJumper

HorseMom1025 said:


> Yes, I cut girth holes . Once your blanket is made, put it on your horse and put the saddle on. Then use chalk to mark the position of the girth hole.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDJumper

Thanks guys, sorry i didn't get a picture... but I won!


----------

